

VC funding in Southeast Europe: A gaping hole that’s slowly being filled - robinwauters
http://tech.eu/features/5293/vc-funding-croatia-southeast-europe-gaping-hole/

======
julienferrere
It's a good thing to break this vicious circle of "no VC = no investment =
less chances for startups to grow / fewer startups = less attraction for VCs".
The world shouldn't be split anymore into "mature countries and emerging
countries", it rather should be potential markets so regions won't be
absolutely VC less.

